
Ask HN: What Keyboard Are Using? - 120bits
Hi,<p>What keyboard are you using currently or used in past which you liked. Mostly for coding.<p>I have a Logitech 350 Keyboard[0]. I like it because the keys are soft and doesn&#x27;t do the clicky sound, its quieter than the mechanical keyboards my co workers have.<p>The time has come to upgrade and I wanted to know what options I have and general ideas what HNers are using.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;Logitech-White-Internet-350-keyboard&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B000RQU5VG<p>Thank you!
======
vhodges
I am using a [http://www.chalgyr.com/2016/11/tomoko-i-500-mechanical-
gamin...](http://www.chalgyr.com/2016/11/tomoko-i-500-mechanical-gaming-
keyboard.html) (So called Tenkeyless) and I quite like it (sort of an entry
level MK).

There are quieter options for mechanical keyboards. Checkout the r/mk wiki:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/wiki/index](https://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/wiki/index)

------
woliveirajr
Logitech classic keyboard 200 [0]

Not that noisy, soft, small keys, reliable. A simple choice with nothing
special.

[0] [https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Classic-
Keyboard-200-USB/dp/...](https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Classic-
Keyboard-200-USB/dp/B000MQK6BK)

------
stronglikedan
Microsoft Surface Ergonomic Keyboard

[https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/surface-ergonomic-
keyboard...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/surface-ergonomic-
keyboard/90pnc9ljwpx9)

------
kevinherron
Kinesis Advantage2: [https://kinesis-
ergo.com/keyboards/advantage2-keyboard/](https://kinesis-
ergo.com/keyboards/advantage2-keyboard/)

------
pwg
This model: [http://www.northgate-keyboard-
repair.com/ultra.jpg](http://www.northgate-keyboard-repair.com/ultra.jpg)

